# Please end weeks of searching, saxophone related!



## mjohorsfield (Jan 24, 2021)

Evening everyone,

For weeks I have been trying to identify a track based on simply a few things:

- It's contemporary.
- It heavily features a saxophone.
- The sax notes are quite a long and drawn out, almost orchestral.

I've heard it played on Classic FM a number of times.

I know it's a short list but any help would stop what I can only describe as torture..

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Go through classical fm's playlist around the days you heard it and search "saxophone" and see if you can narrow it down. Good luck!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

ClassicFM likes to play a lot of Jess Gillam. Suggest you check out her recordings for a match.

I seem to remember them plugging an arrangement of Thom Yorke’s ‘Suspirium’ that she did (alto sax I think) a couple of years ago. A long-shot, but it may be that.


----------

